# Organic Homestead on 8.5 acres



## epitts75 (Mar 13, 2009)

This beautiful 1921 farmhouse is located just minutes from historic downtown Oxford, NC. It sits on 8.5 acres of gently rolling pastureland. A creek bisects the property feeding into a Â½ acre pond. The property has been partially fenced and is ready for horses or other livestock. The property is currently being used as an organic homestead with a large garden area, pear and apple trees, concord grapevines, blueberry bushes, a barn with milking stanchion and barnyard and a chicken coop. Other outbuildings are: a smokehouse, corncrib and tobacco barn. All outbuildings are original.

The house features 6 fireplaces (two have gas lines added, one has a woodstove), 9 foot ceilings, original bead board on walls and some ceilings, original flooring, doors, windows and hardware. It has been renovated with modern electrical, plumbing and central heating and air. The heating system consists of a central gas furnace, and a Hampton woodstove. Wide plank pine flooring has been added in the kitchen and hallway. Both the floors and ceilings have been insulated. It has 3 bedrooms, 1 bath (plenty of room for another one or two baths to be added), and is roughly 2100 square feet.

Renovations still needed are: wall insulation added, windows either replaced or re-glazed (they are original), some original floors have been painted and need refinishing, kitchen cabinets and countertops need updating (the appliances are all less than 5 years featuring smooth-top range and Amana stainless steel fridge over freezer).

This property is commuting distance (about 35 miles) to Raleigh, Durham and Research Triangle Park. The Triangle (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill) is home to many excellent universities including Duke, UNC and NC State. Many cultural activities are available including numerous art, history and science museums, annual art festivals, professional theatre companies and a nationally renowned farmers market. 

The town of Oxford is known for its beautiful turn of the century Greek revival architectural designs, tree-lined streets and small town charm. A 1930âs advertisement noted, âThe village of Oxford, in Granville County, â¦is decidedly the most beautiful village in North Carolina. The recently published book âBlood Done Sign my Nameâ by Duke professor Tim Tyson chronicles his upbringing in Oxford during the tumultuous years of desegregation. Some modern features of the town are:

Granville Athletic Park - an organically maintained park with nature trails, sports fields and concession stands, and an amphitheatre.

The Masonic Home â A historic orphanage still in use today as a group home for foster children. The grounds are beautiful and are made available to the city for sporting events.

Granville Little Theatre â A community theater company

Historic Downtown Oxford â Features restaurants, boutiques, churches, antique and shabby chic furniture shops.

This property is available for sale at $215,000
We are also willing to rent or lease option the property. 
Monthly rent is $1250/mo. Contact me to discuss lease option terms.

Please contact Timothy or Ellen Pitts @ (919) 693-1799, (919) 522-9481 or email at [email protected] for further information.


----------

